# New Android Phone App



## john roberts (Dec 8, 2011)

HowBig (you may have seen our logo appear at the top of the website) have developed an Android Phone App called Tree Names, it can be found on Google App Market by typing in treenames (all one word) into the app search engine. It is a very simple app so it is only 99p which translates to around $1.50 but very powerfull app. It has a list of well over 3000 (almost 3500) common names of trees and palms found in the US, UK, Canada, Australia and New Zealand. Now. Once you have chosen a common name, Tree Names will tell you the latin name and you can then search for information on Google, Bing etc but also at Kew Gardens, Morton Arboretum and plantNET. If we don't have the tree species then (tell us and we will put it on) you can also type in the name. The serach engine is set up to be maximised towards tree species information and gives very precise hits on all search engines, so no searching through pages of useless info (we hope). 

If you see a tree you like the look of then you can then choose from a list of nurseries and find out who has the tree on their stock lists. If you own a nursery and you are not on the list it is now free to have your nursery added, but you can also advertise on the app for a nominal fee of around $75. If you plant trees as part of your business you can advertise this on the app if you wish.

We have updates in the pipeline with more trees and we hope more nurseries so if you have suggestions please either post them here or email me [email protected]

If there are things you don't like about the app please tell us; we will either change them or explain why we can't.

In the end we are developers and we need you the users to tell us what wroks and what doesn't.

Thanks for your time and we hope you enjoy the app.

There are versions for iPhone, Blackberry and Windows7 phone comming out soon

John Roberts


----------



## john roberts (Dec 12, 2011)

The app has had its first update.


The app now has a trees or palms choice via two radio buttons,this cuts down the number of trees in each catagory. Now when you have found a grower that has the species you want, you can now send an email to them. 

Comments are welcome as always.

Regards

John Roberts


----------



## john roberts (Dec 12, 2011)

Just had two e-mails on this subject so for clarification, it is absolutely free to have your tree nursery listed on the app, and it doesn't matter if you are a small specialist supplier if you want to be listed email me [email protected] and we will be put you on the app.

The $75 charge is only if you wnat to advertise on the app, we are working on a listing service so if you want to put some brief details about your nursery/farm on the app you will be able to.


----------



## imagineero (Dec 13, 2011)

Not being one to knock an AS sponsor and all,
but if I'm understanding correctly and your app returns a latin name from a common name, and then you have to fireup your web browser and type that name into google... why not just type the common name into google in the first place? 

Shaun


----------



## john roberts (Dec 13, 2011)

There are a number of reasons, 

The first is speed and ease. If you out in the field with cold fingers typing Shiny-leaved Stinging Tree might take you some time. Also if you want to switch search engines you probably need to type it in again or at least remember to cut and paste. If you are looking at more than one tree then that could be a lot of typing.

Second is choice, you don't have to remeber all the common names and could try out some more you didn't know already.

Third is training, it is a useful tool for students to test their knowlegde, I am not sure what the requirement is in the US but most courses in the UK require that you know the latin names of at least 50 common trees.

Fourth is forward planning, why did you want to search for the tree, most people because they want to buy one, so you don't have to type the name in again for the tree-nursey/farm search it is also already there.

Last is accuracy, type in the search phrase 'Georgia Oak' or even better 'Sycamore' (different in the UK and US) Ironwood is another one, these are extremes but you will get the idea.

Apps are supposed to be simple programs that make your life a bit easier. The processes in all apps can be done manually, it is just that the app makes it easier. FOr the same reasons I have an app on my phone that is a calculator, I can do all the sums in my head, but the calculator is a bit quicker (and these days more accurate).


----------



## john roberts (Feb 16, 2012)

We are looking at where we take the Tree Apps and have created a beta version of a tree surveying system for the Android Phone.

The app has been posted on Google Market under the name Cloud1 Survey it probably wont appear for a while yet but if it does I will post back.

*IT IS A BETA VERSION DO NOT EXPECT BELLS AND WHISTLES AT THIS STAGE*

Just thought I would point this out. 

It is free at the moment, we may have to charge a nominal fee in the future. The aim is to add all the other tools we are developing on to it so you have a tree work tool box.

With regards to Cloud1 users we are looking into avoiding charging Cloud1 users but we need to look at support costs so no promises and ultimately it is not up to me but I am certainly behind not charging Cloud1 users.

What it does at the moment is creates a map with labled points and a text file of tree data, so species, height, dbh etc that can be e-mailed, this means you can save it on your phone realy easily and send it realy easily. We have the capability to save the text file direct to SD but thought this was novel and wondered how people would take to it?

There will be an update to Cloud1, not to the DEMO version though at this stage that will read the text file and create records including a google earth map of the points.

That's about it give it a go and feed back. 

Regards

John


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 16, 2012)

Just a suggestion for an tree app that would be more useful for me. I do a lot of work on large multi family properties (HOA, strata title, townhouse complex - whatever name they are called in your area). Often I'm asked to walk the property, look at every tree and make prescription recommendations. Right now, I have to write it on paper and then type into the computer later. If I could enter it in my phone and then link it to a spreadsheet I would save several hours. 

I know there are dedicated data collectors and you could probably write a program for a tablet, but at this point all I have access to is an android phone.

Info collected would include, species, location, defects noted, size and recommendation.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 16, 2012)

I want Green log weight chart app. Nice just downloaded it from Sherrill and sent to my Gmail.. sweet!


----------



## john roberts (Feb 17, 2012)

Go on to Google Market and search Cloud1 or Cloud1 Survey . This should bring up the beta version of the app. you need try it out and then email. me. [email protected]. and we will be able to help Regards John


BC WetCoast said:


> Just a suggestion for an tree app that would be more useful for me. I do a lot of work on large multi family properties (HOA, strata title, townhouse complex - whatever name they are called in your area). Often I'm asked to walk the property, look at every tree and make prescription recommendations. Right now, I have to write it on paper and then type into the computer later. If I could enter it in my phone and then link it to a spreadsheet I would save several hours.
> 
> I know there are dedicated data collectors and you could probably write a program for a tablet, but at this point all I have access to is an android phone.
> 
> Info collected would include, species, location, defects noted, size and recommendation.


----------



## john roberts (Feb 19, 2012)

Your wish is our command, you now have a text box as well as the drop down list to get a tree name. We have added a simple tool for Client Data Management. Please keep your comments coming and tell others about it. The latest update 1.3.2 was just posted so should be available sometime between now and tomorrow morning UK time

Regards

John


----------



## john roberts (Feb 20, 2012)

The next update will have a company listing where we will be able to list arboricultural services. We will divided it by Country with each company having details and a directions button to take you from your location to them etc. We are also going to add some more US and AUS trees. We are looking at loading the points back into the phone from the text file but this might be in the update after the next one. You can now load the text file into Cloud1 for windows and create a .kml file to load into Google Earth.

This is the url to the app

https://market.android.com/details?...=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsInVrLmNvLmhvd2JpZy50ZXN0MiJd


Regards John


----------



## john roberts (Feb 21, 2012)

***Special Offer***

The update of Cloud1 for windows has been issued it will now import the Cloud1 for Android file and converts it to a .kml file which you can open in Google Earth. SO check our website for details

**Special Offer**
Buy Cloud1 for windows in February and get a years free advertising on our website and ALL our apps.

For details e-mail [email protected]

Regards

John Roberts


----------



## john roberts (Feb 21, 2012)

In addition to the other offers we have running in February we are offering Arborsite Members Cloud1 Light for windows which runs along side the android app for £60. The latest update of the Android app has been uploaded so will be available some time soon on Android Market. It now has a slimmed down version of the Client Manager that is in Clod1 and Cloud1 Light and more tree species to choose from.

Regards

John


----------



## john roberts (Feb 22, 2012)

The latest update has been posted on Google Market, the bug has hopefully been fixed. There is a simple clinometer in the mapping part. No insructions just yet but see how you get on with it as is, and if it seems to work we will improve on it.

Regards

John


----------



## john roberts (Feb 23, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some basic instructions on how to use the clinometer on the Android App. Hold your phone out at arms length with the screen towards you. Close one eye and line up the arrow with the base of the tree. Click the but to record the angle. Keep your arm out and move the camera up to the top of the and line up the arrow again and click the button to record the angle at the top of the tree. Enter the distance of you to the top of the tree, the more accurate this is the more accurate the outcome. 

I (who is not very good at these things) got a figure with about 5% accuracy so a 2 m height was plus or minus 5cm out. When I used paces rather that measuring I got around 5% accuracy. So a 20 m height would be plus or minus 125 cm, is this accurate enough for a tree? 

Feedback would be good then we can progress this.

Regards

John


----------



## john roberts (Feb 23, 2012)

We had a bit of fun mapping a few trees outside Microsoft on Monday. Here is the text file produced by the android phone and the google earth file produced by Cloud1 Light. 
View attachment 225677
View attachment 225678


----------



## john roberts (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is a flow diagram to explain the process of adding points and data in the mapping function on the Android App.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 23, 2012)

How do you get it for Droid.? Is it available thru the market?
Jeff


----------



## john roberts (Feb 23, 2012)

This is the link for Android Market

https://market.android.com/details?...=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsInVrLmNvLmhvd2JpZy50ZXN0MiJd


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 23, 2012)

I just downloaded it, John. I have the HTC Thunderbolt 4GLTE. I am curious to see how it works. Impressive review's!
Jeff


----------



## husabud (Feb 24, 2012)

anything out there for the Ipad yet? That is awesome at street view.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 24, 2012)

John, when is the I-Phone version coming out. I have leaf snap and I bought Dirrs, something that would mix the two would be great. Leaf snap hardly works, unless u have a perfect white background, what about your app, do we need to pluck a leaf and put it on a white background in order to pick up the image? I would like a app that, when you take a pic and the app ID's it, it comes up with all the characteristics of the tree, needs, bugs, disease, fungus,wants, habits etc, basically everything you would ever want to know about the specific tree. We can find all this info, but it is never in one place. I have about 2g's in books, hard to carry around!


----------



## john roberts (Feb 26, 2012)

A minor number of people have had an issue will screens blueing out so we have put in a loop at the start of the program that will either solve the problem, or will tell you needs to be done on your phone to make it work. It is available for download right now. Now is that customer service or what?

The Clinometer now has a radial angle measument system in it so you can measure canopy with it as well. It is probably not accurate enough for stem diameter at the moment but no harm in trying. 

You can load your points back into the map now as well.

And there is an online help page on our web site so we can keep the help updated more easily.

Once we ahve the beta for Android phone sorted out an iphone / ipad version will follow.

Also an Android tablet version.



Regards

John


----------



## husabud (Feb 26, 2012)

Good news. Thanks John.


----------



## john roberts (Feb 26, 2012)

Some people in the UK just asked what Cloud1 for windows does so thought it would be useful.

Also we are working on a Java version that will run on a Mac but not necessarily on an IOS device.

If you want to get a gist of what Cloud1 does and you have and Android Phone then download the app on Google Market on this link, or look at the previews.

https://market.android.com/details?i...JpZy50ZXN0MiJd


Cloud1 for windows in the windows version. It is however much more developed, since we started out in windows. 

What it does is 

-1. (it links the Android app to windows software).

1. It asks you to set up a series of folders for your clients and then within each of these you can put in location folders incase you they are big clients and have a big property or lots of properties. Then within each of these you can add all the client data such as tree surveys, photos, reports etc. It organises the whole lot for you in an easy to follow structure. Also when you set up a location it creates a work file for that location, so that you can book in any work that they need doing. So far this is fairly straight forward and bit like a file management system and desk diary.

2. Any surveys you do can be plotted out in real time in Google Earth. So as you go around a site you can add new entries and add a location point in google earth.
So you can turn a £200 net book into a GIS mapping system. Not only that, but if you need to do work on any of the trees (or any other asset you might be lloking at) then the workfile will automaticaly have the same mapping points on it. Why do this bit?
Well if you are the consultant and you wnat to tell someone where and what to do you just send the work file and they load it into Google Earth and find out wher and what to do, (and if it is a big job also when, i.e. you can have several date entries on the same work file.

3. You can have your own user folder, and into this you can put your own assets, so your vehicles, your equipment, your staff. And if they need work doing on them so surveys, staff reviews, vehicle services etc you can shedule these in. Also because you can have the same google earth set up then you can also puta tag as to wher people are on any given day. This is posible because you can create custom survey forms.

4. You can combine Cloud 1 with DropBox. This means that when you do your survey in the field as you add data and points into Google Earth, then the file in DropBox updates.
So that anyone in the office can pick up data for say an estimate or a report before you even leave the site.

5. You can link your work to other services like waste disposal so that you can figure out the quickest and cheapest waste disposal route.

6. Advanced Tree Surveys: Cloud1 also has MapWindows embedded in it so that you can import maps and plans form AutoCad, ArcView and other things. Also if you get a £20 GPS dongle for your net book you have a full mapping tool even better that Google Earth option.

7. Loads of other stuff plotting RPZ, risk zones on google earth, THREATS and probability analysis as standard and much more.


----------



## john roberts (Mar 7, 2012)

The latest update of Cloud1 Survey for Android is now available.

You can have multiple user details.
Add different assets not just trees.
Extra features to the clinometer: Calculates distance to tree from Geo-position and angle to base of tree, but you can still input as well. Also allows you to measure canopy spread.
Basic Fields for Tree Risk, Tree Value, and Planning (this is preparation for THREATS, CAVAT, BS5837 and others.

**Add a Map Tile** now there is a size limit based on the RAM in your phone but you can add a single map tile probably up to 400k on older phones, perhaps bigger on newer phones and tablets.

You can also edit existing points and data if you put enter the wrong details.


We will update the online help over the next few days but play around and see if you can make it crash and report back.

Regards

John


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 7, 2012)

I got it on my phone and updated it today. Still trying to figure it out.
Jeff


----------



## john roberts (Mar 10, 2012)

*Cloud1 Light for windows now FREE to local authority tree officers World Wide*

We have reached a critical mass of people using Cloud1 for windows, this means two things.

1 As of 1st April this year the annual fee for online support will be reduced by at least 10% for existing users.

2 Cloud1 Light for windows will now be FREE to Local Authority Tree Officers. To register either PM me here or email [email protected] this is a world wide offer.


----------



## john roberts (Mar 12, 2012)

Three risk forms have been added to the Android app.

The first form is a generic risk product (Risk values are multiplied together) so if you use one of the well known probability risk assessment procedures then you can use this to collect data.

The second form is a generic risk sum (Risk values added together), so if you use a well known American Risk System you can input your values into this, also if you use a logscale system for probability.

The last can be customised (there are no automatic calculations in this at the moment) but you can have upto 4 catagories and your own text.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/...=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsInVrLmNvLmhvd2JpZy50ZXN0MiJd


----------



## john roberts (Mar 14, 2012)

We have added Three UK systems to the App. THREATS (Risk), CAVAT (Valuation) and 
BS5837 (planning).

Is there a commonly used method for calculating root protection areas in the US?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 14, 2012)

I am still trying to figure it out. If I don't hold it level, it beeps loud!
Jeff


----------



## john roberts (Mar 15, 2012)

We are upgrading the online help today. What a bizzare bug we will look into it. What kind of phone do you use?


----------



## john roberts (Mar 15, 2012)

There have been some reports of blue screens with the latest version of the app and this has been sorted out. An update has been posted.

The reason was you were looking at the mid-atlantic if there was no GPS signal. Also we have added a button in the settings to let you choose an address or coordinates to go to rather than needing the GPS. All other questions will be dealt with on the online help

Regards

John


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 15, 2012)

john roberts said:


> There have been some reports of blue screens with the latest version of the app and this has been sorted out. An update has been posted.
> 
> The reason was you were looking at the mid-atlantic if there was no GPS signal. Also we have added a button in the settings to let you choose an address or coordinates to go to rather than needing the GPS. All other questions will be dealt with on the online help
> 
> ...



Dang solar eruption's! 
Got the upgrade today and will probaly try to see if I can figure it out. If not, forget it.
Jeff


----------



## john roberts (Mar 18, 2012)

If you notice a bug in the android app so that the mapping wont open, this is caused when all your GPS devices are switched off. We are working on a fix but in the mean time turn your GPS on before opening the app.


----------



## tree md (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm with Scott, I would be really interested in an iPad version of this app.


----------



## john roberts (Mar 20, 2012)

We have issued an update of Cloud1 for Android later today.
It has a bug fix for the GPS null exception.
Also you can now have markers of 6 different colours. potentially you can have more markers for different things so if you have any ideas let us know.
At some point this week we will add a function to allow you to import markers from other sources via kml files.
We are also offering an online help desk facility, free to Cloud1 for windows users and at a nominal fee of £30 a year for anyone else, there is no obligation and we are keeping the phone version of Cloud1 for Android free for the foreseeable future.

We will be releasing a tablet version of Cloud1 for Android soon, there will be a charge on android market for this unfortunately, mainly because there just aren't enough Android tablets out there for it to be viable any other way.


The iPad/iphone version development versions are underway, no timescales yet though.

Regards

John


----------



## john roberts (Mar 23, 2012)

New Update Out
There are different Asset Lists for different kinds of asset, and huge lists of broad leaved and coniferous trees. The tree lists have American versions we will be doing the same in the other asset lists but suggestions would the helpful.

Regards

John


----------



## john roberts (Mar 25, 2012)

New Update Out. Thanks to every who has contacted us so far we are one step closer to achieving our goal, the latest update is available and you can now import a .csv file. This means you can load data points from nearly all GIS systems, I can't actually think of one which wont export a .csv file. If you feel we have missed any fields then let us know and we will see what we can do.


----------



## john roberts (Mar 30, 2012)

Latest Version of Cloud1 for Android has been added to Google Market.

You can add polygons and lines, and add assets without a mapping point, where appropriate. You can't load them from a csv file just at the moment, we are working on that.

Also we are holding a training day for the Windows, Android and iOS versions of Cloud1 on the 26th April 2012 at Stansted AIrport, UK for details e-mail [email protected]


----------



## john roberts (Mar 31, 2012)

The update is available and you can now load in poly and line data from the text file created by the app. You can't yet load poly and line data from a csv file but we are looking into this.


----------



## john roberts (Apr 19, 2012)

There is a major update of the app out, you can now load a map tile and add data without using the 
GPS so that you can add data in coordinates or in meters from an origin we are working on an imperial version for the US.


----------



## john roberts (Apr 25, 2012)

If you are in the UK tomorrow (26th April) and you are fed up with the rain why not come along to our training day and seminar on Using Mobile Devices at Stansted Airport. 

email [email protected] 

or tel 075012853219


----------



## john roberts (May 2, 2012)

*May Newsletter*

Attached is the May edition of the newsletter.

Regards

John


----------



## john roberts (May 16, 2012)

There have been some major additions to the app so I thought I would recap what it can do.
But to summarize even if you just cut down trees for a living you will find it useful, and here's why.

The app allows you to set up a database of users (your work team) custmers (your customers). In the data base you can put in telephone numbers, addresses etc so you can call them or find them or email them.

Then if you are going to the site to quote for a job, you can set up a site survey on your phone and add geopostions of the trees and details.

You can even load your own plans into it.

And it has a built-in Clinometer to measure Height, Canopy Spread etc.

Or if you have been asked to do a tree survey, you can do that with the app, and create files that will load into Google Earth, GIS ssystems or CAD. SO it is compatible with existing software.

And if they have other assets that need to be included into the survey you can add these as well.

The survey sheets etc have standard set ups BUT if you don't like them then you can customise them and you can add your own lists of assets.

The app has 1000's of tree names loaded into it and can handle Risk assessments (Metheney/Clark, THREATS, Probability or your own), Planning BS5837, AS 4970, tree valuations CAVAT or CTLA and loads more.


----------



## john roberts (May 30, 2012)

Finally it is there. Full Version has been posted today, it doesn't seem to be on Android market yet so keep looking back there and if I see it up I will post here. We have added an arb dictionary, tree ident links for AUS, UK and US as well as links to ISA, ISA Chapters and AA. 


You can load CSV or KML tree survey points/ work schedule and then add data to them. So you can get your tree data off your existing GIS and load it into Cloud1.

We will continue to update the app but at the moment the focus is on customer support and product reliability. If you have Cloud1 or Cloud1 java for Mac then there will be a major update this week to tie in with the new app.

Also the tablet version should finally see the light of day this week.

Thank you for yourpatience

Regards 

John


----------



## john roberts (May 30, 2012)

OK its there to download on Google Play (app market).

Regards John


----------



## ashevilletree (May 31, 2012)

Sounds pretty cool John, Are there tablet versions coming for the ipad ? I know you mentioned an iphone version coming soon...


----------



## john roberts (Jun 5, 2012)

There is a new update of the Android App out today, with CTLA tree valuation system on it. We can also provide an iTree interface, but you need to contact us directly for that 
[email protected] ; there will be an iPhone and iPad version out soon but it should be pointed out that when the Android Tablet Versions will be compatible with budget android tablets like the new Kindle particularly if you have phone you can tether to a tablet; so iPhone or Android 2.2 and above also if you have a tablet with Bluetooth there is an android app that allows you get data from a Bluetooth GPS receiver.


----------



## john roberts (Jul 3, 2012)

There is an Android Tablet version of Cloud1 Tree Survey now available on Google Play Market for £19.99

To get this best out of it in the field, you will need to create a mobile hotspot from your phone so Android 2.2 and above , most modern Blackberry devices, windows 7 phones, and iPhone 3GS and better. 

This way you can get the Google Map feeds while you are out and about.

It (should) work on all 2.1 and higher tablets, but it is optimized for tablets without gps (we will be issuing a gps, tablet version later next week). This means you can use it with a £70 Android 2.2 or 2.3 tablet.

We have tested it extensively, hence the delays getting it out, but if you have any problems etc please feel free to vent your spleen here.

Regards

John


----------



## john roberts (Jul 7, 2012)

An update to the Android Phone App went out last night to bring it in line with the Tablet app. The depreciated code which stopped the app loading on Andorid 4 devices has been replaced. If Android 4 users still have problems please let us know.

The file manager has been improved to make it a bit more intuitive. 

Where possible we will make sure both run side by side, but because of the larger screens, the tablet versions will have some extra features not feasible on the phone versions.


----------



## john roberts (Oct 7, 2012)

There is a whole new version of the Android Surveying App.

If you have used version 1.x.x then you probably wont see the difference to start with. But there is a major internal improvement that allows you to almost completely personalise your surveys and also export all your data as a .csv file that can be loaded into any existing CAD, GIS, Spreadsheet or Database system.

It also means that if you or your company want anything bespoke we can add it very quickly and this means a very competitive price, so if you work for a client and need data in a very specific format, or you have you own risk assessment system we can build this in.

So what it offers is a surveying tool that can be just as you want it without recurring service fees.

Also it is now Android 4 compatible.


----------



## john roberts (Oct 7, 2012)

The Cloud1 Android App has over 400 regular users in more that 20 different countries with around 200 in the UK and 180 in the US and because it is the only completely free tree survey app numbers continue to grow. We have the capability to include advertising giving companies a direct link to their customers. Rates are very competitive starting at £50 for a six month advert, we can include links to companies, special offers and the like. For more details email [email protected]

Regards

John Roberts


----------



## john roberts (Oct 16, 2012)

There is a new version of the Android App going out later today with the facility to print a map with tree markers to a PNG file to put into a report or quote. It is good with small numbers of trees for the phone app but is great if you have a tablet


----------



## Jakelb96 (Feb 23, 2016)

john roberts said:


> HowBig (you may have seen our logo appear at the top of the website) have developed an Android Phone App called Tree Names, it can be found on Google App Market by typing in treenames (all one word) into the app search engine. It is a very simple app so it is only 99p which translates to around $1.50 but very powerfull app. It has a list of well over 3000 (almost 3500) common names of trees and palms found in the US, UK, Canada, Australia and New Zealand. Now. Once you have chosen a common name, Tree Names will tell you the latin name and you can then search for information on Google, Bing etc but also at Kew Gardens, Morton Arboretum and plantNET. If we don't have the tree species then (tell us and we will put it on) you can also type in the name. The serach engine is set up to be maximised towards tree species information and gives very precise hits on all search engines, so no searching through pages of useless info (we hope).
> 
> If you see a tree you like the look of then you can then choose from a list of nurseries and find out who has the tree on their stock lists. If you own a nursery and you are not on the list it is now free to have your nursery added, but you can also advertise on the app for a nominal fee of around $75. If you plant trees as part of your business you can advertise this on the app if you wish.
> 
> ...



HAS THE BLACKBERRY APP COME OUT YET???


----------

